# سيارات مستعملة سيارة جمس يوكن 2010



## cars102 (18 أغسطس 2014)

​بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يسعد مؤسسة بوابة المصدر لاستيراد جميع السيارات والشاحنات والمعدات الثقيله بانواعها
ان تقدم لكم احد العروض المميزه
عرض سيارة جمس يوكن
الموديل: 2010
حالة السيارة : مستعملة
تواجد السيارة : امريكا
اللون الخارجي : فضي
اللون الداخلي :رمادي
المحرك : 8 سلندر
ممشاها:123,127
درجة النظافة:90
السعر:81500 ريال سعودى ( لا يشمل الجمرك)
للتواصل مرسلتنا على
[email protected]
او التواصل مع 
ابو عقاب واتساب 0546878989
*زياره موقعنا *
*www.fromusatoksa.com*
*ارجوا مراعاة فرق التوقيت بين السعودية وامريكا لذا نرجوا ان يكون الاتصال من بعد صلاة العشاء الى الفجر بتوقيت السعودية "*
*معلومات اضافية =*
*السياره نظيفه خاليه من الصدمات والحوادث*
*السيارة موجودة بأمريكا وتصل حسب الطلب … مدة وصول السيارة من 45 – 60 يوم من تاريخ الشراء وتوقيع العقد لدينا بالمؤسسة . العقد المبرم سيضمن السيارة من حيث البودي والماكينة والجير والد فرنس الجمرك 5 % من قيمة السياره*

*للمزيد *
*تويتر*
*https://twitter.com/ExporterGate*
* او منتدنا *
*http://fromusatoksa.com/forum/forum.php*

*او الفيس *
*https://www.facebook.com/exportergate?ref=hl*

*او الانستقرام *
*http://instagram.com/exportgate*


----------

